# Intimidation



## George Wallace (27 Jul 2006)

I have noticed some Posters and heard from some others that some Posters are 'intimidating' others on this site and in the 'workplace'.  I hope that this practice stops as it is illegal and can lead to Criminal Charges or at the very least Harassment Charges.  This is no place to 'Pull Rank' nor to 'Use a Position of Authority' to influence members on or off of this site.  We all have an ethical and moral responsibility to ensure that this is not happening here or somewhere else as a result of posts made here.


----------



## Centurian1985 (28 Jul 2006)

George, 

Ive been on holidays for the last two weeks so havent seen any current posts other than this one.  Do you have any specific examples you can post here?


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jul 2006)

If it's the case where people on this public forum wear their rank in order to intimidate, well, it's the same (to me) as those who would do the same in a bar downtown ("Stand down, Private, for I, Corporal so and so, want to buy this lady a drink").  Unprofessional.  Let's hope it stops.  I'm fairly certain that most regular users (and reservist users, too! *sarcasm*) are above that.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I have noticed some Posters and heard from some others that some Posters are 'intimidating' others on this site and in the 'workplace'.  I hope that this practice stops as it is illegal and can lead to Criminal Charges or at the very least Harassment Charges.  This is no place to 'Pull Rank' nor to 'Use a Position of Authority' to influence members on or off of this site.  We all have an ethical and moral responsibility to ensure that this is not happening here or somewhere else as a result of posts made here.



I say bring it on.....

Oh wait, I am a civvy now....throat punches to all who wish to pull rank on me

dileas

tess


----------



## Centurian1985 (28 Jul 2006)

Have yet to see it for myself.  Is this a problem only for those who display their ranks here as part of their user name? Or for those who tell other Army.ca's of higher rank what their real name is? (for whatever insane reason they would chose to do so...).


----------



## zipperhead_cop (29 Jul 2006)

You would have to be a pretty lame tool to pull rank in real life as a result of a disagreement of posts here in cyber space.


----------



## mechanic_chick (1 Aug 2006)

It's been done on numerous occassions. Thankfully someone has noticed this and upon the reaction it will stop.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Aug 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> I'm fairly certain that most regular users (and reservist users, too! *sarcasm*) are above that.



Anyone got some crackers?  Because I just found some cheese! ;D

I've seen this done on other forums too in a non-military context where two co-workers get into a differing opinion forums and the senior person makes life difficult for the other in their workspace.  It's sad and quite pathetic.  I leave my ego at the login button.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Aug 2006)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> I've seen this done on other forums too in a non-military context where two co-workers get into a differing opinion forums and the senior person makes life difficult for the other in their workspace.  It's sad and quite pathetic.  I leave my ego at the login button.



"What's said in the Mess - Stays in the Mess"  

Doesn't always work, and has at times been abused and a 'Career Breaker'.  Usually the one doing the 'Career Breaking' alienates the rest of his/her peers, subordinates and any good superiors worthy of their salt.  They will have their day.......where is that epicon with the crossed fingers?


----------



## Trinity (1 Aug 2006)

I've dropped rank on Fred (NCdt)..  from RMC

but..  it's fred.. come on!!!

and it was funny.  And not serious.

Besides, anyone who listens to my order is a fool because I have no command authority.


----------



## Shamrock (1 Aug 2006)

I've seen charges being handed out for posts on BBS & the Internet (and yes, have seen them stick).


----------



## paracowboy (1 Aug 2006)

that'd be hilarious in my unit. The CO is a frequent lurker, infrequent poster, and I can just imagine the mockery he would bestow on anyone who tried to "pull rank" on anyone else in the real world for something said on here. ;D


----------



## Dissident (1 Aug 2006)

Does "internal investigation" count as harrasment?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (1 Aug 2006)

I thought the only "rank" here consisted of wisdom and sarcasim, and some thick skin to take what you may give.

Not really on...I mean, its a forum, not the bull-pen.  

Not very impressed with the "don't know when to use you rank and accompanying authority" stuff.  

No, Go!!! that does NOT include what you are about to say... ;D (Navy guys who park yadda yadda yadda)


----------



## Trinity (1 Aug 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> No, Go!!! that does NOT include what you are about to say... ;D (Navy guys who park yadda yadda yadda)



Don't worry about Go.. I totally had that in my mind before I even saw what you wrote.


----------



## GO!!! (2 Aug 2006)

Don't be all doom and gloom, there are positive results to posts made here too - information that is regarded as "factual" in the Private Pipeline can be debunked, and *some* forums can be, and are, read at the higher levels by individuals who are looking for a different perspective. Not necessarily a better one, but from a different angle.

The moral of the story for me is; *you should post as if your picture, name, rank, and SN are part of your avatar.* There is no anonymity, we are a small army, and someone can always ID you, for better or for worse.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (2 Aug 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Don't worry about Go.. I totally had that in my mind before I even saw what you wrote.



 :brickwall:        :rofl:


----------



## NavComm (2 Aug 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> The moral of the story for me is; *you should post as if your picture, name, rank, and SN are part of your avatar.* There is no anonymity, we are a small army, and someone can always ID you, for better or for worse.



+1


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Aug 2006)

FWIW, though my SN rank and name don't appear on here as though on a nominal roll, if you can't figure out who I am or where I work, etc, from my profile, you just aren't paying attention


----------



## navymich (2 Aug 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> FWIW, though my SN rank and name don't appear on here as though on a nominal roll, if you can't figure out who I am or where I work, etc, from my profile, you just aren't paying attention


Ditto.  My profile is quite clear who I am.  I have had it mentioned to me a couple of times that I shouldn't be so open about it, but I have nothing to hide WRT what I say on the boards.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (2 Aug 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> FWIW, though my SN rank and name don't appear on here as though on a nominal roll, if you can't figure out who I am or where I work, etc, from my profile, you just aren't paying attention



+1 there...oh wait, I guess it's +2 now.  Anyway, I'm one of two subalterns at my unit, so it doesn't take a rocket surgeon to figure out who I am if you know the unit.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (2 Aug 2006)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> +1 there...oh wait, I guess it's +2 now.  Anyway, I'm one of two subalterns at my unit, so it doesn't take a rocket surgeon to figure out who I am if you know the unit.



I dont think I can figure out what regiment you are from though. Maby your avatar should be a bit bigger.  :warstory:


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Aug 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Ditto.  My profile is quite clear who I am.  I have had it mentioned to me a couple of times that I shouldn't be so open about it, but I have nothing to hide WRT what I say on the boards.


Double Ditto.  Though I may regret some things that I do on here (such as reading posts, which make me irate), I stand by that which I type out here in Cyberland, fully cognisant of what I am saying, etc and so on and so forth.  I realise that some of things I type out "may" be controversial, but they are my random thoughts (mostly) reflective of only myself.  If ANYONE tries to call me sir, I tell them not too.  If "disrespect" is shown, well, I let it stand out there, for all to see.  Personally, I have only met Bzzlightyear and a few others from on here (they also work at the Armd School), and though they may disagree with some of my posts, they have never once felt me being "unfair" to them in terms of "I'm a captain, you're not, so you're wrong and I'm right.  Now carry on, Soldier!"  As far as I am concerned, that would be unfair of me.

Well, I've rambled enough.  Back to work *sigh*


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (2 Aug 2006)

Proud Forester said:
			
		

> I dont think I can figure out what regiment you are from though. Maby your avatar should be a bit bigger.  :warstory:



Ah, you thought so too?  It's settled then, we'll go with 100x140.  :king:


----------



## Trinity (2 Aug 2006)

Read my profile.... everyone knows I'm an MSE OP.. its obvious

or if you go by my name
I'm the hot chick in leather pants from the maxtrix.


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Aug 2006)

My profile is a bit detailed, and there aren't too many NCMs where I work, so it'd probably be easy to figure out who I am  :-\

But I like to think that I don't step on myself too often, or say anything that'd get me in trouble.

Another key is to avoid saying or disclosing anything that would GET you in trouble, or result in an internal investigation. OPSEC is HUGE.

But somebody pulling rank? Not on. There are higher ranking people here who I have worked with, worked under, been instructed by. There's at least a handful here that I can name as having instructed me, and even one who was a DX on my ML test. But not one of them as ever been a jerk about anything said here...Debates plentiful, but never any intimidation or harrassment...that's just not on


----------



## NavComm (3 Aug 2006)

I'm very dissappointed in the hijack of this thread. I don't find it funny and I think lots of others may not take it so lightly. I don't think it was meant to be a good "laff". That's all I'm going to say about that because like everyone else, I'm easily identified.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Aug 2006)

Just spinning it's wheels. You know the drill.


----------

